# Catering Daughters rehersal party- how much to cook of what?



## austinsmoke (Sep 14, 2012)

I am a relative Newbie Smoker, and certainly haven;t graduated to catering...but my wife and I are throwing the rehersal dinner, at which the bride wants BBQ. We have 36 confirmed adults, 50/50 male/female, no children

We are planning to provide Pulled Pork Butt, Brats,Grilled Chicken legs and breasts, cole slaw, Ranchero Beans, Okra/Tomato stew, mac and cheese, and peach cobbler..

so the question is...how do I judge how much meat of each to cook. I have been told everyone like pulled pork, and there are no vegetarians in the group

I have seen several places that 4oz cooked pork per person, and assume 30% shrinage from raw Butt..so that would say two 7-8 lb butts should do it...but how do I judge the other??

Thoughts from the experts??   Call me if you want

Tom Schaffer     919 332 1957


----------



## nybbq (Sep 14, 2012)

I remember seeing this before and I think it said to figure 1/2 lb per person. I think this was uncooked too.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 14, 2012)

You will need to figure 40% loss from raw with shrink and fat.  So here is how you do the math 

36 X 4oz = 144 oz % 16 = 9lbs finished  so 16 lb X.6 =9.6 finished product 

This formula only works if you are serving the portions  - If not add 20% because people take too much on their own 

Send me a PM if you need any help with recipes or any questions


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah... with a serve yourself figure 1/3 to 1/2 lb. per serving.

.33 X 36 = 11.88 lbs. of total finished product combined (call it 15 lbs. for a little cushion)

Now since you are planning on butts, brats, and chicken I would do the following:

Cook one 10 lb. pork butt - and serve it as pulled pork sliders. Use dinner rolls as the buns - the smaller bun will keep people from taking huge servings. Plus folks will want to leave room on their plate for the other meats.

Cook up 3 dozen brats

Cook approx. 40 pcs. of chicken

Betweeen all that and the sides everybody will get plenty of food.


----------

